# 42mm or 45mm Laco? need help!



## zcat1958

Thinking about purchasing a Laco. Would love the Dortmund but I'm worried about the 45mm size on my 6.5 wrist. I generally wear a pam 111, does the Laco wear large?

Thanks for the help,
Russ


----------



## blowfish89

. Get the 42, you have small wrists.


----------



## Raymond9010

42mm is good for all wrist sizes, 45mm is reserved for the cast of the upcoming incredible Hulk movie.


----------



## bellamy

It all comes down to personal preference. I'm a 6.5-6.7" and I own both the 45mm Westerland and Dortmund. Unfortunately I can't take any wrist shots for you because I don't have them with me. The lugs overhang my wrist but it doesn't bother me at all. In fact, I like how the 45mm almost covers my entire wrist  Many would tend to disagree with me. But as a tool watch, in my opinion, it doesn't matter if it's "too huge" on your wrist. 

Just go with what you're comfortable with and let us know what you eventually choose!


----------



## CM HUNTER

With a 6.5" wrist, I'd go with a 42mm. Most definitely in this case since the lugs stick straight out and don't curve at all.


----------



## StufflerMike

Thread moved to our LACO forum.


----------



## Hartig

I have a 6.7 inch wrist and I thought 42mm was to small. IMO this watch is not supposed to look "normal", casual or elegant, and it won't anyway since the case and lugs are very special... I mean you couldn't scale it down to 40-39mm and pass it off as a dress watch like another brand of pilot watches.

Bigger is better! The originals are huge so of course you should wear as big as possible I think.


----------



## Biggie_Robs

42mm, without a doubt. 

Having said that, don't listen to all the bad advice in this thread--including mine. 

Get the one you want. 

Just know that the 45mm is too big for you.


----------



## kobayashi.mia

Another vote for the 42mm. I have a Laco Kassel and the fit is perfect. Remember that they look larger on the wrist because of the large faces that go nearly edge to edge.


----------



## lilipug

zcat1958 said:


> Thinking about purchasing a Laco. Would love the Dortmund but I'm worried about the 45mm size on my 6.5 wrist. I generally wear a pam 111, does the Laco wear large?
> 
> Thanks for the help,
> Russ


i'm rather thin and have small wrist for sure.
i pondered long enough before my purchase early March. Finally i bought it and my 42mm is somehow perfectly fit for me. yet i need to have a punch on the leather strap myself cos i'm really thin


----------



## richterto

I have 6.25" wrists and I also have a Dortmund and a Westerland. I don't have a problem with the way they look on my wrists... but their size does make them a challenge to wear under shirt sleeves.


----------



## Uwe W.

richterto said:


> I have 6.25" wrists and I also have a Dortmund and a Westerland. I don't have a problem with the way they look on my wrists...


It looks somewhat similar to the 55 mm on my wrist, and I agree with you that it looks good. A B-Uhr is a navigation tool and it should look BIG! ;-)


----------



## Swans21

This is the Aachen (42mm), my wrist is 7.25in. It appears to wear larger because of the lack of bezel.

Since I doubt you are flying bombing missions, I would think the 45mm would wear too large, but clearly a personal preference.


----------



## svetoslav

I have 19 cm wrist, and I've been a happy owner of Dortmund 45 mm for three days now. The size is perfect for me, smaller would have been too small. I prefer the original look and design of Beobachtungsuhr and the size is significant part of it. The watch is amazing, with so much detail and the sand-blasted finish is marvelous. Laco01 (ETA 2801) is used in the current batch, which is exactly the movement I wanted. I also have Stowa Marine Original and I like it very much. I've read many opinions that Stowa is a superior brand with higher quality, but from my own comparison I think it's the opposite. Maybe lower priced models of Laco could not match Stowa, but this handwound 45 mm Laco is simply magnificent. It turned out as a small review, so to the point. I think this watch should be worn BIG, and even for smaller wrists I recommend 45 mm. If there was 48 mm Laco I'd have bought that


----------



## peterm76

svetoslav said:


> I have 19 cm wrist, and I've been a happy owner of Dortmund 45 mm for three days now. The size is perfect for me, smaller would have been too small. I prefer the original look and design of Beobachtungsuhr and the size is significant part of it. The watch is amazing, with so much detail and the sand-blasted finish is marvelous. Laco01 (ETA 2801) is used in the current batch, which is exactly the movement I wanted. I also have Stowa Marine Original and I like it very much. I've read many opinions that Stowa is a superior brand with higher quality, but from my own comparison I think it's the opposite. Maybe lower priced models of Laco could not match Stowa, but this handwound 45 mm Laco is simply magnificent. It turned out as a small review, so to the point. I think this watch should be worn BIG, and even for smaller wrists I recommend 45 mm. If there was 48 mm Laco I'd have bought that


Wrist shot needed! (please)


----------



## svetoslav

Here, sorry for the blue tint, but the windows in my office are blue


----------



## tomek123er

Here is mine on 17.5 cm wirst, looks quite good,wears comfortably.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/show-your-laco-285186-68.html#post13453650

45mm dortmund


----------



## Caye

Hello everyone, I am not opening new thread for this question as this one seems a pretty decent one. Apart from the looks, do you guys find any problems with wearing large watch?
I have 18cm wrist, and I adore how the lugs looks on Leipzig (admittedly now I wear 36mm-42mm watches), and I am pretty close to pulling the trigger, but I was wondering, apart from possible little lug overhang (hey, I am trying to loose some weight  ) do you find wearing laco watches with historic lugs uncomfortable in any way?

Unfortunately, I am in no position to try one myself, so please bear with my stupid question


----------



## Eduwatch

Caye said:


> Hello everyone, I am not opening new thread for this question as this one seems a pretty decent one. Apart from the looks, do you guys find any problems with wearing large watch?
> I have 18cm wrist, and I adore how the lugs looks on Leipzig (admittedly now I wear 36mm-42mm watches), and I am pretty close to pulling the trigger, but I was wondering, apart from possible little lug overhang (hey, I am trying to loose some weight  ) do you find wearing laco watches with historic lugs uncomfortable in any way?
> 
> Unfortunately, I am in no position to try one myself, so please bear with my stupid question


Hello Caye,

I have 18 cm wrists too and proudly own two 45 mm Laco B-Uhr (dial A and B, handwound 2801).

IMHO, these type of watch is for enthusiasts as we all here are, and they must wear big and visible. I celebrate very much having chosen 45 instead of 42 after long deliberation.

However, the lugs overhang a bit and you have to bear it in mind, since not all shirt sleeves will fit.

Anyway, in this case I personally prefer to show the watch than to hide it under the shirt sleeve.

Having said so, I'm convinced that no matter which size you choose, you'll enjoy your Laco B-uhr.

BTW, he manual winding is a real pleasure.

Kind regards

Eduwatch


----------



## Caye

Eduwatch said:


> Hello Caye,
> 
> I have 18 mm wrists too and proudly own two 45 mm Laco B-Uhr (dial A and B, handwound 2801).
> ..snip..
> 
> Eduwatch


I love everything about the watch visually, it is so distinct and hard to ignore by anyone, and history aspect is icing on the cake 
My only concern is if it sits comfortably on wrist ;-)


----------



## Eduwatch

Caye said:


> I love everything about the watch visually, it is so distinct and hard to ignore by anyone, and history aspect is icing on the cake
> My only concern is if it sits comfortably on wrist ;-)


Hi Caye,

thanks for liking my contribution.

Focusing on your question about comfort, "Yes" and "Yes, but ..."

As you seem to like the visual impact and the aura about the watch (history, ...), then I would answer definitely "Yes", since you will experience feelings with it on your wrist that you won't with a "don't care" watch. But if you really need to forget you're wearing the Laco to feel comfortable, then my answer is "Yes, but", since from time to time you might have to accomodate it under your shirts sleeve due to the slight lug overhang.

In my opinion, you have to make your choice rather based on the B-Uhr case and lugs design than on the size, since 42 mm will only slightly ease the handling of the watch. A Laco B-Uhr will never wear as easy as a Rolex GMT, just to mention another instrument watch specially noticeable for its wearing confort.

Anyhow, as already mentioned, I'm proud to own my 2 Lacos but I don't use them permanently. I rather rotate them among a modest collection of fliegers and divers. In this way, I feel again and again the different good feelings with each of them every time they get back on my wrist.

Best regards

Eduwatch


----------



## Uwe W.

Eduwatch said:


> I have 18 mm wrists too


I'm trying to imagine what an 18 mm wrist would look like, maybe the size of an average pencil? Not even the world's smallest watch would look good on that wrist! ;-)


----------



## Eduwatch

Uwe W. said:


> I'm trying to imagine what an 18 mm wrist would look like, maybe the size of an average pencil? Not even the world's smallest watch would look good on that wrist! ;-)


Hi Uwe,

Sorry for the confusion. 18 cm, of course. One cannot dare to chat late at night. :-d

Greetings

Eduwatch


----------



## dann1101

42mm will looks great on your wrist


----------



## jossta

42 hands down.


----------



## inter71

I have 6.75 wrist and wear watches 40mm and 42 mm and they look just right on my wrist. I also think bigger than 42 mm size would be out of place on my wrist. 

Go for the 42 mm!!!


----------



## mastergreenhand

45 will be way too big for you. 42 is pushing it too, since the lugs are straight. That's my only concern about purchasing one for myself. I have a laco kiel which is 44mm. But it has curved lugs, so it fits my smallish wrist quite nice and comfortably.


----------



## mastergreenhand

2 more pics. I know it's not the same watch you're interested in, but just for size vs lugs vs 6.5 wrist.


----------



## gaopa

mastergreenhand, your Laco Kiel is a fine looking watch and looks great on your wrist!


----------



## Its-an-addiction

Yeah I wouldn't go any larger than 42mm. Your wrist is too small for the 45mm.


----------



## watchmeifyoucan

Zcat: I have a 7 inch wrist and just picked up Dortmund which is a 45 mm handwinding. While I like the look of the watch and the proportionality of it as I stare straight down at the watch on my wrist, I gained another perspective when I got it home and looked at on my wrist as I stood about 5 feet away from a mirror. Simply put, It just looked too big for my tastes. I can pull it off but just found that the watch was bordering on "clunky" and perhaps even a bit tacky. Think of that guy you see in the mall who clearly thinks that having a big watch makes him more of a man. lol I was lucky because the dealer I bought from agreed to let me swap the 45 mm for a 42 mm.

I definitely appreciate that these watches, historically speaking, are supposed to wear large and many out there want to remain true to the history which I think is completely cool. However, for my tastes, the 42 still has great wrist presence and is a perfect size for my 7 inch wrist. At 42 mm, it is still very noticeable without screaming "look at me". A couple pics below of the 45 mm on my wrist (waiting for the 42 B dial to come in but I have tried on 42 mm A dial). As stated above, I'm sure that I could get away with the 45 mm but I'm just more comfortable with the 42 as it's more understated which suits my personal style better.

Hope this helps and all the best with your purchase!


----------



## Tennieman

I have similar wrists and I would also give the vote to the 42mm.


----------



## willmtbike4food

42 - the 42 Memmingen (absolutely phenomenal timepiece) wore much larger than other 40-42 watches that I have. Didn't hit it on things, but while the outer case dimension was 42, the lack of a bezel allows for a much larger face, so it appeared much bigger - at least to my eyes. Love the Dortmund!


----------



## Shootmeink

Since i've been looking for this for a long time before finally giving up and buying it: here's the look of a Laco Dortmund 45mm on a 7 1/2 wrist.

I'm really glad I went with the 45 instead of the 42, it wears perfectly.






















And one more with the new strap:


----------



## jwk7443

With a 6.5 wrist I'd go with a 42 mm. My wrist is the same wrist size. The 45 would definitely be too big with too much empty space created where your strap meets the lug arms.


----------



## callmev

what's your wrist size? you probably need 7.5+ for 45mm


----------



## StufflerMike

callmev said:


> what's your wrist size? you probably need 7.5+ for 45mm


Thanks for posting another one liner in an almost dormant thread.


----------



## jupiterfang

It's a pilot watch it is supposed to be easy read. So there's nothing wrong to have a try on 45. if there is no local dealer sell those watch to that a try . The best way is to cut a 45mm paper in round circle and try to picture the watch your mind. Not the best way but at least you can have something for reference.


----------



## oasis100

45mm is too large. even with a larger wrist.


----------



## StufflerMike

oasis100 said:


> 45mm is too large. even with a larger wrist.


What a well thought statement! NOT.

You can easily put a 45mm watch on a 7.25 wrist.


----------



## Chris Hughes

My wrist is about 6.75. I love 45mm watches. I wear an Omega Planet Ocean XL and an Archimede 45mm type A. I don’t think they’re too big on my wrist. I like them just as much as my small watches (the Stowa Antea KS being my smallest.)

I’ve been eyeing a Laco for a few years. I’m in the cusp of pulling the trigger on one. The 42mm Paderborne is a great looking piece, but my taste drives me toward the larger cases, if only for greater authenticity. So I vote for the 45mm. In my opinion the choice is between the Dortmund and the Friedrichshafen. The hand-winding movement vs auto. I’m tilting towards the Dortmund.


----------



## StufflerMike

With a smaller, say 6.5", wrist, I would go with a 42mm case since the lugs arent curved down at all. Of course, a matter of taste.


----------



## Palmettoman

A 42mm on my 7 1/2"wrist.


----------



## Stirling Moss

Depends on how much you are going to wear it. I had the Dortmund and loved, in fact I wish I hadn't sold it. That said, it wasn't one I ever wore two days in a row, or even a long full day. I love the idea of the hand wound movement, just like you I like authenticity, but the reserve on the watch is pretty weak, unless you find a Dortmund for a good price, I would highly recommend the automatic Friedrichshafen. It'll be nicer to just have the watch working as long as you are wearing it. (I do have to admit I would love to someday get a hand wound Panerai 560, but that's got an 8 day movement, so we know it's got to be good for at least 4 days). 
Another thing, since I missed my Dortmund, but was lower on funds, I bought a Steinhart Titan NavB-Uhr 47mm. It's even bigger than the Laco 45, but with it's curved lugs ala vintage authentic Stowa and IWC cases, and the lightweight of the titanium case (I don't normally like titanium, but on the blasted case it looks great) that watch is more comfortable and I've even worn it sleeping, I don't think I would have been able to sleep with the Laco on.


----------



## antsio100

Palmettoman said:


> A 42mm on my 7 1/2"wrist.
> View attachment 12777909


Happy new year!!!

Are you happy with 42mm size or wished you have bought the 45mm;
I am thinking for the 45mm for my 7.25 inch wrist, slightly flat about 60mm across.


----------



## Pazzo

In a way, I'm glad I came across this thread as I've been looking at the Laco Replica 45mm. The 'open' case-back was really doing it for me.

I'm afraid it would wear too big on my wrist. Pity!


----------



## CM HUNTER

Will get a B dial to join my Ickler A. I have 7" wrists and workout and I'll get the 42mm. Plenty of aftermarket straps for it with that size.

The argument that these "are supposed to be big" goes out the window for me when I consider I'm not part of a squadron and I have to limit myself to wearing it on my wrist on a regular basis and not on my jacket.


----------



## Palmettoman

antsio100 said:


> Happy new year!!!
> 
> Are you happy with 42mm size or wished you have bought the 45mm;
> I am thinking for the 45mm for my 7.25 inch wrist, slightly flat about 60mm across.


Hi, sorry, I just saw this...
I am very pleased with the 42. It makes daily wear so much better. 
Have a great New Year!


----------



## antsio100

Palmettoman said:


> Hi, sorry, I just saw this...
> I am very pleased with the 42. It makes daily wear so much better.
> Have a great New Year!


 Thanks!
Looks good on your wrist. Enjoy it !!!


----------



## mr2manycars

Yet another vote for 42mm from me. You made the right call.


----------



## Quartersawn

VFMpro said:


> Will get a B dial to join my Ickler A. I have 7" wrists and workout and I'll get the 42mm...


Not a bad plan. I have a 7.25" wrist and the Laco 42mm is as big as I'll ever go.


----------



## Tonystix

42mm was definitely the best choice.


----------



## jhe888

I am also contemplating the 42 or 45mm question. The wrinkle is that I do have Hulk wrists at 8.25 inches. (21cm). I think I can wear the 45mm without looking silly, but that is still a big watch. I think I prefer the 42mm.

One more question - will the strap fit me?


----------



## Laco Pforzheim

Our pilot watch straps are normally suitable for a wrist size of 16 to 21 cm. But we also have them in a XXL version (the 20 as well as the 22 mm width).
If you order directly in our online shop you can leave a note that we should change the strap to this XXL version. 
We could also send this strap to one of our retailers if you tell them to order one, but they don't have any of them in stock.



jhe888 said:


> One more question - will the strap fit me?


----------



## Sid_Mac

Adding to this thread:
I have a 7-inch (18 cm) wrist.
What would fit me best: the 39 or the 42? (these are the two choices I am considering)
The smallest I wear is 37mm, the largest is 42 mm.
I am concerned that due to its design the Laco will appear larger than other styles of watches with the same size.

- TIA


----------



## Sid_Mac

Here are some comparison pics. The Hamilton Jazzmaster is 42 mm and mostlly dial, minimum bezel.
Pictured on my 7-inch (18-cm) wrist. 
Lug lengths can be compared (Hamilton [42mm] not same scale as Laco pics)

TIA for any advice.


----------



## ProvincialGentry

In regards to pilot watches, the larger you go, the more authentic the look becomes. However, a 45mm on most wrists is absurd. The Westerland is Laco's best selling Type A (45mm), but this is likely due to trends favoring larger pieces. 42mm is the sweet spot in my opinion and I'd highly recommend the Memmingen for this.


----------



## jhe888

I settled on the Westerland. 45mm, handwinding. My wrist is 8.25"/21cm, and I am glad I reversed my original thought that 42mm would be better. My arm is big enough to wear the bigger watch. I did need to ask for the XXL strap. The regular strap would have been on the last hole, I think.

Laco was great, and their service was excellent.


----------



## Sid_Mac

jhe888 said:


> I settled on the Westerland. 45mm, handwinding. My wrist is 8.25"/21cm, and I am glad I reversed my original thought that 42mm would be better. My arm is big enough to wear the bigger watch. I did need to ask for the XXL strap. The regular strap would have been on the last hole, I think.
> 
> Laco was great, and their service was excellent.
> 
> View attachment 13773215
> 
> 
> View attachment 13773227


That looks great on you!


----------



## wooly88

You made the right decision!


----------



## lawtaxi

42. Unless you as big as Andre the Giant.


----------



## ProvincialGentry

jhe888 said:


> I settled on the Westerland. 45mm, handwinding. My wrist is 8.25"/21cm, and I am glad I reversed my original thought that 42mm would be better. My arm is big enough to wear the bigger watch. I did need to ask for the XXL strap. The regular strap would have been on the last hole, I think.
> 
> Laco was great, and their service was excellent.
> 
> View attachment 13773215
> 
> 
> View attachment 13773227


The fit is great! Well done on your acquisition! I was fixed on the Memmingen, but this has re inspired me to buy a Westerland.


----------



## Laco Pforzheim

jhe888 said:


> Laco was great, and their service was excellent.


Thanks :-! And we also think that this size was the right descision. Looks great on your wrist!


----------



## hkspwrsche

If it’s thinner than the PAM111 you may find it wears fine at 45.


----------



## Jncky

I am facing the same dilemma... I used to own a Victorinox Ambassador Chrono (45mm case width and about 54.61mm lug to lug). Sold it because I felt it was too big. (Sorry for the picture quality. This was a couple years ago)








Also had a Hamilton Khaki Pioneer which is I believe 51mm lug to lug. (Also had the Pilot day date interstellar. Fitted me nicely)








I tend to wear watches up to 42mm max nowadays. (Currently I have one 41.5mm watch, one 39mm and one 40mm. I did have to go trough a watch genocide last year) What do you guys think? I know bigger is more true to the original...But in term of practicality, i'm kinda worried i'm gonna end up knocking this thing on every door frame. Needs to fit under clothes too! (I have 7'' ish wrist)


----------



## Gargamel35

I think 42mm is perfect for your wrist size. You need 7,5" wrist for 45mm at least, so 45mm will wear a lot larger. But...you can always get the Erbstuck version and not worry about scratches any more


----------



## Laco Pforzheim

Of course it's a question of personal taste, but with a 7'' wrist the 42 mm version will probably suit you the best. 45 mm is too big and the 39 mm might seem a little bit too small for a pilot watch ;-)


----------



## sager

42 is the sweet spot for all wrist sizes IMO.


----------



## Jncky

Thank you guys! That's what I thought. For the first time I kinda feel like I have an inferiority complex with the size of my wrist


----------



## Actium

Glad I moseyed into this forum. Have my eye on a Leipzig (42mm) but was wondering if I should be going for the Dortmund (45mm). My wrist is small albeit flat, but this thread convinced me the Leipzig is the way to go.


----------



## walknot

Just for reference, I have a 7.5" wrist, and for that type watch the 42mm would be smallish, the 45mm just right. I have a 47mm Steinhart pilot, and can wear it, but now find it a bit too big.


----------



## Actium

Good point, thank you. And now I just found the Bronze edition of the Dortmund (no 42mm version). LOL, back to the drawing board!


----------



## nomking77

42 mm would fit you perfectly well.


----------



## Brucy

42mm Laco on my almost 9" wrists... whilst I can certainly get away with a 45mm my preference is 42mm


----------



## Rick11743

42 mm


----------



## PAMster

42 for your wrist size.

For 7.5" I'd say 45mm looks better (this is a Steinhart):


----------



## KHHAANNN

*Re: Show your Laco!*

I looked through all the photos but can't decide between a Westerland or a Memmingen :/

Only reason I'm leaning towards Westerland is that the Laco's are a bit on the thick side, 13mm for 45mm seems less thick than 12.8mm on 42mm - my wrist is 6.5 inches behind the bone, don't have small arms but my wrists are tight and I wear straps very tightly too, gonna wear it with a leather nato strap, leather nato straps make watches look small on wrists as they lift watches, my current 40mm pilot with a 49mm lug to lug size is normally perfect for me, but on a nato it appears small

Oh who am I kidding, just by writing this I realise I should just go for Memmingen - but I do still wonder whether I can pull off the Westerland - Memmingen has a lug to lug size of 50mm while Westerland is 53.5mm, hmm

Thanks to everyone who shared a picture, especially farcry33: https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/show-your-laco-285186-11.html#post44965699 - He both identified his watch and his wrist size, most pictures don't have the size identified


----------



## Dakine234

*Re: Show your Laco!*



KHHAANNN said:


> I looked through all the photos but can't decide between a Westerland or a Memmingen :/
> 
> Only reason I'm leaning towards Westerland is that the Laco's are a bit on the thick side, 13mm for 45mm seems less thick than 12.8mm on 42mm - my wrist is 6.5 inches behind the bone, don't have small arms but my wrists are tight and I wear straps very tightly too, gonna wear it with a leather nato strap, leather nato straps make watches look small on wrists as they lift watches, my current 40mm pilot with a 49mm lug to lug size is normally perfect for me, but on a nato it appears small
> 
> Oh who am I kidding, just by writing this I realise I should just go for Memmingen - but I do still wonder whether I can pull off the Westerland - Memmingen has a lug to lug size of 50mm while Westerland is 53.5mm, hmm
> 
> Thanks to everyone who shared a picture, especially farcry33: https://www.watchuseek.com/f367/show-your-laco-285186-11.html#post44965699 - He both identified his watch and his wrist size, most pictures don't have the size identified


I'd say 42mm should work! I have a 7.25" wrist and that size is pretty standard for me. I'm looking between the Paderborn and a Stowa Klassik (40mm).

One thing to note, the straight lugs will protrude a bit more than the contoured lugs. It'll probably be very minimal, but good to note

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## KHHAANNN

*Re: Show your Laco!*

Stowa is very lean and light compared to the Laco's (although not as charismatic), the handwind one is just 9.2mm - if they offered a left crown, I'd probably get the Stowa - going to wear this watch all the time, don't like the crowns hitting my hand if there's a shocking movement

This photo is a nice example:

__
http://instagr.am/p/B3Z89GUnz7V/

I wish I had a chance to try on the Laco's - I might even 3d print some dummies to try on


----------



## Dakine234

*Re: Show your Laco!*



KHHAANNN said:


> Stowa is very lean and light compared to the Laco's (although not as charismatic), the handwind one is just 9.2mm - if they offered a left crown, I'd probably get the Stowa - going to wear this watch all the time, don't like the crowns hitting my hand if there's a shocking movement
> 
> This photo is a nice example:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B3Z89GUnz7V/
> 
> I wish I had a chance to try on the Laco's - I might even 3d print some dummies to try on


Yup I can definitely see your point there! I wear mostly seikos (modded skx007 and tunas) but never had an issue with the crown hitting my wrist. But definitely like the practicality of it on the left side!

And same here, just saving and keeping an eye on the sales thread haha. 3d printing sounds awesome!!!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dakine234

*Re: Show your Laco!*



KHHAANNN said:


> Stowa is very lean and light compared to the Laco's (although not as charismatic), the handwind one is just 9.2mm - if they offered a left crown, I'd probably get the Stowa - going to wear this watch all the time, don't like the crowns hitting my hand if there's a shocking movement
> 
> This photo is a nice example:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B3Z89GUnz7V/
> 
> I wish I had a chance to try on the Laco's - I might even 3d print some dummies to try on


By the way, if you do end up 3d printing one, please please PLEASE post pics!!!

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## oldfatherthames

*Re: Show your Laco!*



KHHAANNN said:


> ... - my wrist is 6.5 inches behind the bone, don't have small arms but my wrists are tight ...
> 
> ... but I do still wonder whether I can pull off the Westerland - Memmingen has a lug to lug size of 50mm while Westerland is 53.5mm, hmm


Wrist circumference only gives a rough idea, it's more about the shape of the wrist and the width when seen from above. However, I'm sure you don't want to go taller than 42 with 50 mm lugs with your wrist.
This post and the thread in general could be helpful: #9 - Laco Paderborn Advice/size comparison

Cheers!
Bernd

P.S.:



KHHAANNN said:


> This photo is a nice example:
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B3Z89GUnz7V/


That photo shows a Mini Replica 45 and I know the guy. His wrist is at least 7.5".


----------



## Laco Pforzheim

*Re: Show your Laco!*



KHHAANNN said:


> I looked through all the photos but can't decide between a Westerland or a Memmingen :/


Moved the discussion to this thread as we think it fits better here and this thread might be helpful as well for you ;-)
Furthermore we have some kind of size guide new on our website which might help you for your descision as well: https://www.laco.de/en/watch-sizing-guide


----------



## delmar39

I've got 61/4" wrists and recently bought the 39mm Heidelberg, which fits fine but as I noted in a previous post it feels smallish so I'm going to try the 42mm. So for you 42mm should be fine.


----------



## mattconeill

With your wrist size (similar to mine) I think that while you can pull off the 45, the 42 will be much better long term.. I find anything over 50mm top to bottom is too much and it sits proud above the wrist bone. Good luck!


----------



## BundyBear

Agreed. A 42mm suits better if one's wrist size is less than 7" (or 17.5cm). Don't forget the lugs might over hang if you are after one of the traditional flieger watches.


----------



## KHHAANNN

Here's the 45mm Laco Westerland dummy I drafted: https://www.tinkercad.com/things/bPV9slSW8s8-fake-laco-westerland - Lug-to-lug is 53.5mm - I made the height 12mm instead of 13mm - 1mm is left for the glass and the bottom curvature - the lugs are only 8 degrees curved to the bottom

































































My wrist is exactly 53.5mm in width from top by the way, for some reason beyond all my comprehension, 60mm from bottom with a caliper (I mean when you measure from bottom or top, it should be the same, but it's not) - 165mm in circumference overall

I only have easy access to 20mm rods and this 20mm nato, so used these for testing, the little circles in the lugs are to support the 20mm rods, so normally, with a 22mm strap it'd probably look better

I also shared my current 40mm Type B, I got this watch to test the waters, love it, so I can't help but want something better and bigger and more readable, I do want a Type A, as in my opinion, Type B only makes sense at 55mm, it's almost impossible to read fast for me, I do have to look at it for a bit to read the time

*My thoughts and feelings:* Laco customer support leaves something to be desired, I can't import Laco Westerland as it exceeds 1000 euros with the Left Crown. For the size, it boils down to whether I can handle the 13mm height or not - 42mm is a thick watch too, 45mm is equally thick, so my logic is, in both cases, this watch will have an extreme presence, it will not blend in like my current Type B, or the Stowa I'm considering, so if I decide to go Laco, I might as well get the 45mm - I do like the Laco a bit more, it might be their better photos, but it looks as if the dial texture increases the contrast, normally the blued hands blend in with black in most lightning conditions, this seems less of an issue with Laco, I love their seconds hands, I love the case design minus the high lug placements, I fancy the size, I'm afraid of the thickness


----------



## oldfatherthames

KHHAANNN said:


> Here's the 45mm Laco Westerland dummy I drafted:
> ...


Be careful: Your 3d-print has a lot of potential to mislead you. Of course it showes perfectly better how the length of the case wears better than a caliper or ruler could give you an idea - especially about the charming floating Laco lugs. But's that only a lug story.

The true impression the watch will make on your wrist with it's dimensions cannot be anticipated from it.
Dial design will modify the visual impact. You've seen my wristshots I had linked to six posts above. While I can easily imagine the B-Muster in 45/22/53, I would stay with 42/20/50 with the A-Muster because if the design - for me that is. It's only an example and on other watches, dials with huge numbers/indices can give small cases massive presence and the other way round and there's the bezel thickness (or non-existence of one) that again is a factor.

The 20 mm strap on that dummy isolates the 'dummy' and makes it appear bigger. Though the overall presence will be bolder with a 22 mm strap, it will catch up with the case and bring it's impact down.

And there's the thickness, the height. I wouldn't be afraid in any case, because if you plan to wear these under tight fabrics you surely wouldn't consider the Westerland anyway. 
The sandblasted case is very unobtrusive, it will neither be a tall shining block of bright steel nor that black monster that your 'dummy' is.

If I learned one thing when it comes to considering wachtes, it's that the real thing in the flesh will always surprise you. And this even more so, when it's about pieces with dimensions on the edge for your liking or wrist, even if you have somehow comparable watches from the measurements.

I still stand by my prior statement, that I wouldn't go beyond 42 mm with your wrist, however some watch styles can be worn big while others with the same size would look out of place - on the same wrist. With yours you wouldn't want to wear a classic dress-watch with 45 and even with 42, while e.g. divers, Flieger & pilot-watches could be fine here. Given these latest pics and me having my 42-Paderborn (also know the 42 Memmingen and the 45-Fliegers from in the flesh) I can now imagine also the 45-Westerland for you, but you have to be aware, that it would be a bold statement on your wrist. And in the end, you cannot isolate the wrist from it's 'owner', the whole decision also depends a bit on what kind of guy you are and your physical appearance, if you can really pull off the Westerland. It's really so personal. Good luck!

Cheers!
Bernd


----------



## BundyBear

oldfatherthames said:


> Be careful: Your 3d-print has a lot of potential to mislead you. Of course it showes perfectly better how the length of the case wears better than a caliper or ruler could give you an idea - especially about the charming floating Laco lugs. But's that only a lug story.
> 
> The true impression the watch will make on your wrist with it's dimensions cannot be anticipated from it.
> Dial design will modify the visual impact. You've seen my wristshots I had linked to six posts above. While I can easily imagine the B-Muster in 45/22/53, I would stay with 42/20/50 with the A-Muster because if the design - for me that is. It's only an example and on other watches, dials with huge numbers/indices can give small cases massive presence and the other way round and there's the bezel thickness (or non-existence of one) that again is a factor.
> 
> The 20 mm strap on that dummy isolates the 'dummy' and makes it appear bigger. Though the overall presence will be bolder with a 22 mm strap, it will catch up with the case and bring it's impact down.
> 
> And there's the thickness, the height. I wouldn't be afraid in any case, because if you plan to wear these under tight fabrics you surely wouldn't consider the Westerland anyway.
> The sandblasted case is very unobtrusive, it will neither be a tall shining block of bright steel nor that black monster that your 'dummy' is.
> 
> If I learned one thing when it comes to considering wachtes, it's that the real thing in the flesh will always surprise you. And this even more so, when it's about pieces with dimensions on the edge for your liking or wrist, even if you have somehow comparable watches from the measurements.
> 
> I still stand by my prior statement, that I wouldn't go beyond 42 mm with your wrist, however some watch styles can be worn big while others with the same size would look out of place - on the same wrist. With yours you wouldn't want to wear a classic dress-watch with 45 and even with 42, while e.g. divers, Flieger & pilot-watches could be fine here. Given these latest pics and me having my 42-Paderborn (also know the 42 Memmingen and the 45-Fliegers from in the flesh) I can now imagine also the 45-Westerland for you, but you have to be aware, that it would be a bold statement on your wrist. And in the end, you cannot isolate the wrist from it's 'owner', the whole decision also depends a bit on what kind of guy you are and your physical appearance, if you can really pull off the Westerland. It's really so personal. Good luck!
> 
> Cheers!
> Bernd


All very good points Bernd / @oldfatherthames.


----------



## BundyBear

KHHAANNN said:


> Here's the 45mm Laco Westerland dummy I drafted..
> ::
> Laco customer support leaves something to be desired, I can't import Laco Westerland as it exceeds 1000 euros with the Left Crown.
> ::
> For the size, it boils down to whether I can handle the 13mm height or not - 42mm is a thick watch too, 45mm is equally thick...
> ::
> ..if I decide to go Laco, I might as well get the 45mm - I do like the Laco a bit more..I'm afraid of the thickness


Hi, I think you will just about pull off a 45mm watch but I still think a 42mm is more appropriate. However, as it is always said, your money, your wrist, buy what you like.

The 13mm is not thick. Have you tried an Omega Seamaster, Tudor Black Bay or Ball Hydrocarbon? Those watches are thick - i.e. > 14.5mm thickness. 13mm is about average for an automatic.

I also wonder why you say that Laco customer service leaves something to be desired? My interactions with them has always been very positive. I have asked for data pertaining to sizing my wife's watch and I even got sketches and mark ups within a couple of days.

Also, where do you live and why you can't import the watch if the price that exceeds 1000 euros?


----------



## KHHAANNN

My interest in mechanicals was more with skeleton watches to be honest, then got nostalgic a bit with G-Shock's, bought a GW-A1100FC-1, then a digital one, with the GW-A1100FC-1 - even thought it's almost 2cm's in thickness and more than 5cm's in radius, I never even considered whether it's big or not - but as a kid, where the nostalgia comes from, I always used to wear a huge G-Shock and get teased about it - sold the G-Shocks tho, until the Type B I shared, I wasn't really interested in wearing watches, just acquired them for the novelty of them, but I wear the Type B all the time, now in winter, even over winter attire so I can see the time

I'm in Turkey, I thought the customs limit was 1000 euros for personal imports, above that it's a commercial import with many procedures and costs, but I might be remembering the limit wrong, or it became 1500 euros, so it's highly likely that the limit is 1500 euros - even without this issue tho, I find the 80 euro cost to flip the dial 180 degrees to be a bit much, especially since other manufacturers do it for free if they can - Edit: To clarify I emailed them about the limit, they said the watch doesn't exceed 1000 euros with the left crown anyway, but in fact it does - it's around 1016 euros without vat

I'll also say that my taste in watches to be a bit specific, I'm not a person that likes watches, I despise 99% of the watch market, they are either too big, too thick, too flashy, too crowded etc. - that's why I like sterile Type A's

At this point I wish I could try on the watches, I do respect all the suggestions, and find the 42mm logical too, but I do want the 45mm - and indeed the 3d-print is very misleading, but I showed it around a lot, It was liked, I like it a lot too, in fact I'm going to print one with 20mm lugs, and maybe put a sun dial in there as a joke and wear it from time to time


----------



## higginsd

I think this dummy wears too big compared to the original watch. The 45mm isn't that hefty in original, it wears astonishing small. I tried the 42mm and the 45mm at Laco at Watchtime in Düsseldorf before buying and decided to choose the 45mm.

Ok, I'm a big watches fan, also wearing IWC big pilots. But even IWC big pilots seem to be much bigger at the wrist, although they have 46mm diameter. The Laco seems to be more flat, I cannot describe.

Also the Nato strap destroys the complete image of the watch. Combined with the Laco flieger strap, which is very thick and impressive, the watch appears to be smaller.


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## KHHAANNN

Nato's looks aren't always the best, but comfort and versatility-wise, it's unbeatable for me. If I didn't intend to wear it with a nato, I'd probably not attempt any of the Laco's - I just trust a nato strap will take care of the high lug placement and keep the watch in place. Haven't yet tried a single piece nato, have one on the way, but I guess for these Laco's, the 2 piece could be more appropriate. You never know tho, watched all the youtube reviews too, there was one guy who bought the same laco strap again just because he couldn't break it in well the first time, in my mind, there's a 10% chance that a strap will be the right strap for any given person/watch combo, so it's a lot of hit and miss. I also run/cycle/workout a lot these days, this suede nato is the only strap I can wear

I always intended to wear the Pilot I settle with, with a gray strap. With these Laco's, it might not look as good, the dark gray shade of the case is unpredictable for me, I suspect it could maybe go along well with this: NASA Strap Gray Suede by cheapestnarostraps - if only the hardware wasn't polished


----------



## MegaloMajik

42mm unlesd you plan on strapping it outside of a coatsleeve like the original fliegers were intended if memory serves

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## higginsd

Lol... For this kind of wearing Laco offers the 55mm version. A great watch but a big one!


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## scottsosmith

I have the 45 mm type A Westerland, and good sized wrists (7.5"). It wears fine on me, but I wouldn't say it wears small.

The simplicity of the type A dial means there is a great deal of unused space on the dial. the 42 mm in a type A dial would have less unused space, and probably would look more proportioned.

If I had smaller wrists, I would go with 42 mm for a Type A and 45 mm for a type B. As I don't, 45 mm for me all the way.


----------

